# House Plans



## LouthMan (10 Aug 2005)

Hi People

Does anyone know if there is a good website that i can take a look at some house plans. I hope to self build a house soon.

Thanks
LM


----------



## Decieboy (10 Aug 2005)

A google search would definitely bring up a few sites.  I did have a look before my self-build but most are American based.  You might get a few ideas from them though.


----------



## daveco23 (10 Aug 2005)

[broken link removed]

Seem pretty good.


----------



## LouthMan (10 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the link but that is a Timber FRame site with just a few pics, maybe i am wrong ? Looking for plans - Thanks


----------



## shoegal (10 Aug 2005)

Hi Louthman,

There are a few on 

http://www.irish-house-plans.com/

as was said if you google "house plans" you'll get lots of American results which aren't ideal, but you might be able to select features from them.


----------

